# Paphiopedilum Wössner Black Wings



## vandacee (Apr 22, 2018)

Paphiopedilum Wössner Black Wings ( rorhschildianum x anitum )


----------



## gego (Apr 22, 2018)

Nice pouch. Is there any clonal name on both parents?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## vandacee (Apr 22, 2018)

gego said:


> Nice pouch. Is there any clonal name on both parents?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



I acquired this plant 7/8 years ago. The label was "anitum x sanderianum".
it has the smell of roth and the darkness of anitum.


----------



## Don I (Apr 22, 2018)

Nice photos
Don


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 22, 2018)

no sandie in this one.
hopefully it opens up a bit more


----------



## troy (Apr 22, 2018)

It's interesting to see the progress of the line breeding on these over the years, yours is a true pioneer!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 24, 2019)

Very nice!! Is this a confirmed wossner black wings? Do black wings generally have a lightish patch on the tip of the 'nose' and/or lightish-coloured underneath the 'nose'? If that's true, then this one might not be a black wings. But then again --- it could still be a black wings.


----------



## vandacee (Jun 27, 2019)

SouthPark said:


> Very nice!! Is this a confirmed wossner black wings? Do black wings generally have a lightish patch on the tip of the 'nose' and/or lightish-coloured underneath the 'nose'? If that's true, then this one might not be a black wings. But then again --- it could still be a black wings.



I don't see what else it could be but Wössner Black Wings. The result depends on the parents. It is also a first flowering, the following ones can evolve. Certainly also the variability in seedlings.


----------



## gego (Jun 27, 2019)

The twisting of the petals is not a trait to either parents.


----------



## Tony (Jun 27, 2019)

Perhaps Hung Sheng General (St Swithin x anitum)?


----------



## Camellkc (Jun 27, 2019)

I bet this is Lady Isabel x adductum (Paph. Hsin Yin Lady Duck)


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 28, 2019)

vandacee said:


> I don't see what else it could be but Wössner Black Wings. The result depends on the parents. It is also a first flowering, the following ones can evolve. Certainly also the variability in seedlings.



True! Although, I was just thinking that ----- if the original tag was misleading, and if the ID of this plant is not absolutely certain (after that) ...... then probably shouldn't label it as a Wossner Black Wings ..... due to uncertainty only. Magnificent flower though !!!!!


----------



## gego (Jun 28, 2019)

I can also see wilhelminae background here. The cupping of DS and the dark shiny color. Its a pretty flower.


----------



## SouthPark (Jul 14, 2019)

gego said:


> I can also see wilhelminae background here. The cupping of DS and the dark shiny color. Its a pretty flower.



Good observations. I have absolutely no issue when we tag our own plants with the wrong label. A possible issue is when we upload a No I.D. to a I.D. sort of website, such as http://bluenanta.com/orchid/100916002/hybrid_detail/?tab=sum


----------

